

A Moveable Fiesta - Buenos Aires is the new expat heaven - Rod
http://nymag.com/guides/changeyourlife/16047/

======
Rod
Somewhat related: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2006/04...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2006/04/21/AR2006042100585.html)

